# Fashion Glamour Photographer. Need Help. How to achieve this type of look on a Model?



## PaulSanchez (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello everyone. I've been following the work of a photographer by the name of Arthur St John, and his style of model photography has really sparked my interest. What I can't seem to figure out is how he gets this look on the models? You can see in this behind the scene video that its only 1 light set up. It looks like he is using a beauty dish, but how to achieve this type of look with just 1 light? Is this type of look achieved with editing? If anyone can help me please. Thank you.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't duplicate your posts. Place in one sub-forum
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ant-get-style-glamour-glow-model-help-me.html


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2014)

When flash is used the ambient (background) light exposure can be controlled with shutter speed, while the flash exposure (subject) is controlled by the lens aperture and light power.

That allows having a 'lighting ratio' where the background is darker than the subject making the subject 'pop'.
Pop means the subject is well separated from the background.
Pop can be created with light, color, selective focus (a blurred background), scale, etc. The way to get the most pop is to use several separation from the background techniques in the same photograph.

Visual artists have known for hundreds of years now that making the subject brighter than the background adds an additional feeling of depth to an image.That concept is codified in the art world truism that says "Light advances. Dark recedes".

Some additional benefits that accrue from having a background darker than the subject is that being essentially under exposed by some amount (the darker component of the lighting ratio) the saturation of colors in the background is enhanced.

So to answer your question - No. The look is achieved in the camera.


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Jan 13, 2014)

It looks like there's some sort of cheap HDR effect on the photos. There's a noticeable shadow from the editing around the subject in many of the shots and the colors look really unnatural IMO. Idk, could be wrong but I'd guess getting that effect is as simple as running the HDR effect on the iOS version of photoshop.


----------



## PaulSanchez (Jan 13, 2014)

my apologies AceCo55, I am new to this website/forum. thank you for informing me. 
-Paul


----------



## PaulSanchez (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you KmH, much appreciated. Your response was very informative. =)


----------



## PaulSanchez (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you tell me about this HDR effect on the iOS version of photoshop? I have photoshop CS5, is this feature available on CS5? Thank you for the response.


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Jan 13, 2014)

PaulSanchez said:


> Can you tell me about this HDR effect on the iOS version of photoshop? I have photoshop CS5, is this feature available on CS5? Thank you for the response.



Aha, I was right. While looking for a good HDR tutorial for you I came across this which is a behind the scenes of an Arthur St. Johns shoot and he does in fact use HDR:


----------



## striving4mediocrity (Jan 13, 2014)

And here is a quick tutorial:


----------



## PaulSanchez (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for the sample videos. Much appreciated. The HDR effect in CS5 has been very helpful. I did not know I can achieve this look just with cs5. thanks again!


----------



## Gavjenks (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my god those HDRs are horrendous. Please do not do that.  Most of the FHM shots in the first post looked really good.  The absurdly HDRed photos in the second video ... do not.
Women are not prettier when they look like they are made out of a melting box of kindergarten crayons.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 20, 2014)

Was the photographer using 16-35mm? I was just wandering?


----------

